

The hacker's version of an embeddable social button - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/blog/2012-01-16-the-hacker-version-of-an-embeddable-social-button

======
nchuhoai
Very interesting concept.

However, I believe it is sort of misleading, because most users would except a
social button to not change the current window, but rather just the state of
the button itself. Also, there doesnt seem to be a way to reverse an
endorsement, similarly to unlike a previous like.

------
casca
I'd be much happier with a replacement for the social buttons that don't tell
Facebook/Google/whatever every website I go to until I click the button.

~~~
denegen
Take a look at the following link, it's exactly what those guys made:
<http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/>

